# Self-driving cars with no in-vehicle backup driver get OK for California public roads



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/02...up-driver-get-ok-for-california-public-roads/


Self-driving cars with no human backup behind the wheel will be legal on California roads for testing and transporting the public starting April 2.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/02...up-driver-get-ok-for-california-public-roads/
> 
> 
> Self-driving cars with no human backup behind the wheel will be legal on California roads for testing and transporting the public starting April 2.


But, but, how can this be? I thought California stood for the little guy, like good progressives.

Answer: because California had no choice. I'm sure many, if not most California politicians would have loved to stop self driving cars in the state. So why didn't they, why couldn't they?

The self driving car companies were able to show hard data on just how safe sdc's really are, beyond the usual blather you hear on sites like this. Just the facts ma'am. They also showed how states like Arizona and Utah were moving forward regardless of what California did. California had no choice.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

There will be backup "drivers" making this a drone more than anything. Uber/Lyft will employ people to "drive" these vehicles remotely when they are unable to utilize the autonomous features for whatever reason. People will still need to be paid for driving just not right in the car.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Flier5425 said:


> There will be backup "drivers" making this a drone more than anything. Uber/Lyft will employ people to "drive" these vehicles remotely when they are unable to utilize the autonomous features for whatever reason. People will still need to be paid for driving just not right in the car.


Waymo had to disengage once every 5600 miles in the last report. So once a month. That's the last report, wait for the next report.


----------



## SEAMT (Jan 23, 2018)

tomatopaste said:


> But, but, how can this be? I thought California stood for the little guy, like good progressives.
> 
> Answer: because California had no choice. I'm sure many, if not most California politicians would have loved to stop self driving cars in the state. So why didn't they, why couldn't they?
> 
> The self driving car companies were able to show hard data on just how safe sdc's really are, beyond the usual blather you hear on sites like this. Just the facts ma'am. They also showed how states like Arizona and Utah were moving forward regardless of what California did. California had no choice.


yeah the truth, but still people still have difficulty trusting self-driving cars. Not saying people won't come around just right now it is early stages can be hard for people to put faith in early technology such as self-driving cars.

Also, its unfortunately for Uber won't think twice about using self-driving cars than actually drives which results in drivers, yet again, getting the short end of the stick. Uber would probably say something like, "self-driving cars allows us to have cheaper rates for riders and more effectively ensure safety."


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Waymo had to disengage once every 5600 miles in the last report. So once a month. That's the last report, wait for the next report.


iheartuber had to disengage twice on a 3 mile trip to Starbucks


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> iheartuber had to disengage twice on a 3 mile trip to Starbucks


I disengaged on your mom last night.

(Sorry, it was just too tempting...)


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> iheartuber had to disengage twice on a 3 mile trip to Starbucks


Once for hitting a cat and once for bouncing off a guardrail?

https://www.google.com/search?q=smh..._AUICigB&biw=911&bih=425#imgrc=AaW2vk7dwcg5DM:


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

SEAMTech said:


> yeah the truth, but still people still have difficulty trusting self-driving cars. Not saying people won't come around just right now it is early stages can be hard for people to put faith in early technology such as self-driving cars.
> 
> Also, its unfortunately for Uber won't think twice about using self-driving cars than actually drives which results in drivers, yet again, getting the short end of the stick. Uber would probably say something like, "self-driving cars allows us to have cheaper rates for riders and more effectively ensure safety."


According to the Tomato, you are wrong. Anyone on UP who says public acceptance of SDCs will take anything longer that a month is wrong.

Sounds insane when you say it out loud like that huh?



tomatopaste said:


> Once for hitting a cat and once for bouncing off a guardrail?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=smh..._AUICigB&biw=911&bih=425#imgrc=AaW2vk7dwcg5DM:


I grow tired of personal jabs. I'll wait for two things:

1. Waymo to officially launch in Phoenix
2. Some time after that they have an effect on Uber.

According to you I won't have to wait long. Good.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Who is going to be there to answer those repetitive PAX questions? "How long have you driven for Uber? Do you like it? Full time or Part Time? What else do you do?"


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> According to the Tomato, you are wrong. Anyone on UP who says public acceptance of SDCs will take anything longer that a month is wrong.
> 
> Sounds insane when you say it out loud like that huh?
> 
> ...


maybe your sense of humor is broken



iheartuber said:


> According to the Tomato, you are wrong. Anyone on UP who says public acceptance of SDCs will take anything longer that a month is wrong.


Why do you keep insisting on putting words in my mouth?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> maybe your sense of humor is broken


So... all those predictions you've made... they were all a joke?



tomatopaste said:


> Why do you keep insisting on putting words in my mouth?


If that's not what you meant to say... then what DID you mean to say? Please, tell us... we're listening.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> So... all those predictions you've made... they were all a joke?


The cat and the guardrail were a joke.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> The cat and the guardrail were a joke.


I don't care about that. I'm talking about your predictions. I commented on them and then you said I had no sense of humor.

Whatever. Let's see if what you say comes true.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> So... all those predictions you've made... they were all a joke?
> 
> "Anyone on UP who says public acceptance of SDCs will take anything longer that a month is wrong."
> 
> ...





tomatopaste said:


> maybe your sense of humor is broken
> 
> Why do you keep insisting on putting words in my mouth?


When did I say that? Why must you contort everything?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> When did I say that? Why must you contort everything?


Everything lives forever on the internet. You wanna know when you said that? Got it right here buddy.

First you made the prediction that the Waymo launch is "imminent"










Then you said that one month after launch Uber Phoenix drivers will feel the effect, and 1-2 years later uber Phoenix will be totally finished:










Then you said that anyone in the UP Community who believed anything different has an "uninformed " and a "pile of crap position":










I'm gonna take a leap of faith here but calling our opinions uninformed and piles of crap is pretty close to also saying they are wrong


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Everything lives forever on the internet. You wanna know when you said that? Got it right here buddy.
> 
> First you made the prediction that the Waymo launch is "imminent"
> 
> ...


The vaunted UP community's positions are pile of crap positions. They're not based on facts but on emotions.


Waymo's launch is imminent.
One month after launch Phoenix drivers will feel the effects. It won't even take a full month.
One year after launch the last Phoenix Uber driver will have thrown in the towel, two max.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> The vaunted UP community's positions are pile of crap positions. They're not based on facts but on emotions.
> 
> 
> Waymo's launch in imminent.
> ...


Now you're putting words in MY mouth.

I never said my opinions were based on emotion. They are based purely on business. For many years now I've been in the business of transporting people and maintaining my fleet of 1 car and I know exactly what it takes.

I don't care if all of a sudden SDCs become a "thing". If it means I'll have to get a new job so what? I can't do this forever anyway.

No, my opinions are based on passing along the advice of how to run a transportation business. At first it was a friendly heads up. But you have been so arrogant and pig-headed that at this point I just want to say "ok, do it your way. See what happens"

And that's where we are.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Now you're putting words in MY mouth.
> 
> I never said my opinions were based on emotion


Oh lordy. *I *said the vaunted UP community's positions are based on emotions.

Yeah I know, picking on the slow kids could keep me out of heaven. But realistically, what were the chances I was gonna get into heaven anyway?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Oh lordy. *I *said the vaunted UP community's positions are based on emotions.
> 
> Yeah I know, picking on the slow kids could keep me out of heaven. But realistically, what were the chances I was gonna get into heaven anyway?


I'm pretty sure I speak for the "vaunted UP Community" because every single one of us has more experience running a transportation business than Waymo does. Certainly more than you


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I'm pretty sure I speak for the "vaunted UP Community" because every single one of us has more experience running a transportation business than Waymo does. Certainly more than you


Don't flatter yourself. A 10 yr old girl running a babysitting business makes more business decisions than you. You're picking up the crumbs Uber dribbles out.

I've never met a more arrogant bunch of ignorant know-it-alls than the vaunted UP community. You either join in the reach around or the "community" dog piles on you. Any dissenting opinion is heresy and must be stamped out. The "community" can bite me.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Don't flatter yourself. A 10 yr old girl running a babysitting business makes more business decisions than you. You're picking up the crumbs Uber dribbles out.
> 
> I've never met a more arrogant bunch of ignorant know-it-alls than the vaunted UP community. You either join in the reach around or the "community" dog piles on you. Any dissenting opinion is heresy and must be stamped out. The "community" can bite me.


I seriously doubt that attitude will serve Waymo well. The only hope Waymo has at this point is if you are a rouge agent and your tone does not represent them.

I never claim to be a know it all but I do know a thing or two about the thing I've been doing everyday for the past few years.

We at the UP Community base our opinions on real experience we've amassed. We don't just pull it out of our butts.

You don't want our help? Fine. Lots of luck buddy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Waymo had to disengage once every 5600 miles in the last report. So once a month. That's the last report, wait for the next report.


72,000 miles a year at that rate.
Scrap metal within 2 years.
Junk.
2 sets of tires a year.
12 synthetic oil changes a year.
240 gallons of gas a month.

Just a start.
Only if everything goes Just Right.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I seriously doubt that attitude will serve Waymo well. The only hope Waymo has at this point is if you are a rouge agent and your tone does not represent them.
> 
> I never claim to be a know it all but I do know a thing or two about the thing I've been doing everyday for the past few years.
> 
> ...


I have nothing to do with Waymo. That's just you making shit up cause you couldn't make an argument to save your life.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyone born in 2018 or after will only ever drive a car at an amusement park


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> 72,000 miles a year at that rate.
> Scrap metal within 2 years.
> Junk.
> 2 sets of tires a year.
> ...


That's only if the public jumps on the Robot Taxi bandwagon. What if no one gives a rip?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> That's only if the public jumps on the Robot Taxi bandwagon. What if no one gives a rip?


Walk the airport lot and check out the Uber drivers and their rides. If the public is willing to jump into those, I am sure SDC is no worries


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Walk the airport lot and check out the Uber drivers and their rides. If the public is willing to jump into those, I am sure SDC is no worries


Waymo's self driving mini vans will be the coolest car on the road. Everyone lucky enough to get a seat in one the first year will be on the phone with everyone they know saying: you'll never guess where I am.

You show up to the party in a Waymo self driving minivan and everyone's like, duuuuuude! You show up in a Tesla and everyone's like, lame-o.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> That's only if the public jumps on the Robot Taxi bandwagon. What if no one gives a rip?


No 24 hour security guard.
Then their goal is mini bus lines.
Cesspool express.
Keep the seats filled on non stop trips.

I did 40 rides a day in New Orleans.
Every 5 rides or so
Had to brush off seats.
Shake out floor mats.
Remove trash.
Every 10 rides had to remove body oil hand& fingerprints from door and glass. Inside and outside.
Wash car daily. Sometimes twice 
Vaccum 2-3 times daily.
Refuel 3-4 times.
Return lost items.
Detour accidents.
Malfunctioning lights.
Event crowds.
Triple parked busses.
Moving potholes.
Urban non stop construction, sinkholes, burst water mains, failed infrastructure
Closed streets. Bus and street car breakdowns.
Crime scenes. Fires. Shootings.
Never any warnings on Uber maps.
Not even if construction was ongoing 8 months.

I see nothing but disasters.
Sex in ubers.
Rapes
Crime.
Assault.
Murder.
Drunken fights.
Suicides.
Od victims.
People are NOT well behaved.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> According to the Tomato, you are wrong. Anyone on UP who says public acceptance of SDCs will take anything longer that a month is wrong.
> 
> Sounds insane when you say it out loud like that huh?
> 
> ...


the driverless cars might be safer that drivers in Phoenix but they will probably be far SLOWER too..


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> No 24 hour security guard.
> Then their goal is mini bus lines.
> Cesspool express.
> Keep the seats filled on non stop trips.
> ...


FIRST iPhone was just 11 years ago. Stuff happens fast...especially when the tech powers are behind it. Simply EVERYBODY is behind SDC. The above are small problems.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Some of these peoples luggage is as hairy as their pets.
Urine marked suitcases.
Cat/ dog hair all over trunk.
But now it will be car seat without driver loading the trunk.

They STILL dont KNOW what they are getting into !



IthurstwhenIP said:


> FIRST iPhone was just 11 years ago. Stuff happens fast...especially when the tech powers are behind it. Simply EVERYBODY is behind SDC. The above are small problems.


Its EVERYTHING.
NOTHING SMALL ABOUT IT.

UTTER LACK OF SERVICE.

THAT WILL KILL THEM.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Some of these peoples luggage is as hairy as their pets.
> Urine marked suitcases.
> Cat/ dog hair all over trunk.
> But now it will be car seat without driver loading the trunk.
> ...


Cars designed bottoms up for SDC and rideshare. Disposable seating that can be swapped as needed. Spray washable interiors....

Heck maybe people use those toliet seat covers and they just have a big dispensor inside


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Robo Cars will never know when a tire has a buldging egg in the sidewall ready to blow out.
If it rotates without vibration . . . robocar will be clueless.
This alone could kill all passengers.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Cars designed bottoms up for SDC and rideshare. Disposable seating that can be swapped as needed. Spray washable interiors....
> 
> Heck maybe people use those toliet seat covers and they just have a big dispensor inside


Already has TOILET SEAT STICKER 
AND WILL SMELL LIKE A TOILET !


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Robo Cars will never know when a tire has a buldging egg in the sidewall ready to blow out.
> If it rotates without vibration . . . robocar will be clueless.
> This alone could kill all passengers.
> 
> ...


Easier to train SDC to detect sidewall egg than train drivers not to text and drive

Easier to fix scent of SDC than scent of driver


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I see so many problems.
1good thing
The computer will know every language.
Probably misinterpret every other word like robo bill pay on the phone also.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Easier to train SDC to detect sidewall egg than train drivers not to text and drive
> 
> Easier to fix scent of SDC than scent of driver


People want human drivers.
Some of these passengers in the city have limited human interaction to begin with.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I see so many problems.
> 1good thing
> The computer will know every language.
> Probably misinterpret every other word like robo bill pay on the phone also.
> ...


Yep no way people use an ATM...people love to interact with bank teller. ATM will never be significant


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Of course S.D.C. cars will be trained to " interrogate" passengers.
Needling them for every morsel of information they can glean to further Data Mine Hapless Customers and sell their most personal secrets !



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Yep no way people use an ATM...people love to interact with bank teller. ATM will never be significant


I prefer cashiers to self checkout.
I do not pay to service myself.
UNDERSTAND ?
Uber service = lacking.

I want a waitress i can flirt with not a robot with a tray.
A bartender i can talk to.
Not a beer on a conveyor belt.
I think the souless robo car will ALWAYS be 2nd best.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Yep no way people use an ATM...people love to interact with bank teller. ATM will never be significant


I can deposit my $150.00 nightly cash tips from pizza at 1 am.
So i DO use A.T.M.

Perhaps
Cheap Uber pax DESERVE no more than a machine.
" NO NEED TO TIP"!



25rides7daysaweek said:


> the driverless cars might be safer that drivers in Phoenix but they will probably be far SLOWER too..


Street hoodlums will jump in front of them with impunity
Knowing they will stop
Then passengers will be robbed and WORSE. ALL WHILE ROBO CAR TAKES ABSOLUTELY NO EVASIVE MANEUVERS.

They will become the easy source of meat for the urban jungle predators.
Along with the passengers.

Gangs of 12 year olds on bicycles will become neighborhood warlords thanks to mindless S.D.C.'s

If caught, they will be released from juvenile prison equipped with hacking skills.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Just a speed bump before self flying bombers, missiles, snipers etc....


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> No 24 hour security guard.
> Then their goal is mini bus lines.
> Cesspool express.
> Keep the seats filled on non stop trips.
> ...


BOOM. Exactly. Are you listening Waymo?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Of course S.D.C. cars will be trained to " interrogate" passengers.
> Needling them for every morsel of information they can glean to further Data Mine Hapless Customers and sell their most personal secrets !
> 
> I prefer cashiers to self checkout.
> ...


lol News will read "passengers robbed before hoodlums jack and chop one of ubers new ultrasafe driverless cars"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Just a speed bump before self flying bombers, missiles, snipers etc....


Just what we need.
Robo Armies.
Oppressors of all people.
Enforcers for the Satanical Transhumanist Globalist Government.
Hovering.
Watching every move.
Ready to kill.
No oath to protect and serve.
No oath to constitution.
Only PROGRAMMED CIRCUITBOARDS TO DO THE BIDDING OF FASCIST CORPORATE GLOBAL RULE !

Truely

HELL IS HERE.

One good SOLAR FLARE

AND ITS LIGHTS OUT ROBO BOY !

Learn to Farm.

Amen Ra.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

So I call my driverless uber it arrives I get in and then pretend I'm dead I do not move make any noise or flinch i arrive at my destination I do not respond move or say anything what does the car do? I'm guessing it does this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> So I call my driverless uber it arrives I get in and then pretend I'm dead I do not move make any noise or flinch i arrive at my destination I do not respond move or say anything what does the car do? I'm guessing it does this.


Back T.F.U. to self driving missles and bombers taking orders fromWhoever the programmer is !

This is the meat of the subject.
The Transhumanist H1 Nightmare come to Fruition !

The UnaBomber was Right ÷


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Mole said:


> So I call my driverless uber it arrives I get in and then pretend I'm dead I do not move make any noise or flinch i arrive at my destination I do not respond move or say anything what does the car do? I'm guessing it does this.


Wow total fake out! You could think of about 10 low cost sensors like body temp, CO2 etc that could resolve that in seconds.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I for one look forward to self driving cars and our new overlords.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You see what a nightmare the slum lords of the garden of eden wish to create for the People ?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> I have nothing to do with Waymo. That's just you making shit up cause you couldn't make an argument to save your life.


tomatopaste you sir are a bad liar.

You absolutely have something to do with Waymo and I have the proof. The internet allows for no secrets. You work for a firm and Waymo is one of your clients.

On Oct 4, 2017, your coworker, a lady by the name of Monica spelled out exactly who you are and what you do. I do not have the screen shot because you have deleted it, but I did cut n paste her words. Read em everyone:

Full disclosure. Yes, my name is Monica and no I'm not an intern. Yes, Tomato is a real Uber driver, kind of. We don't do marketing, our firm specializes in emerging technologies.

An important element of our work is determining the effects emerging technologies will have on the existing workforce. One of our projects is determining the extent to which self driving cars will affect the entire economy and on which sectors it will have the greatest impact.

Driving jobs will obviously be affected markedly, so we opened the Tomato Paste account on Uber People to monitor driver's reaction to the upcoming self-driving transformation. We soon realized there was no reaction, almost no one believed it was real. So Tomato decided to shake things up a bit. He's good at that.

Probably the greatest eye-opener thus far has been people's sincere belief that self driving cars will never happen. Clients ask us how they can convince people otherwise, we've started telling them, you can't. It's something people will have to watch unfold.

Yesterday's article in ARS Techinca was the first time Google/Waymo let slip the timeline for their commercial self-driving taxi service with no human safety driver. They're shooting for sometime this month, October, or November.

BTW.... October or November 2017 was the date Waymo was shooting for. They blew that but hey it's now "imminent"... sure!


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Back T.F.U. to self driving missles and bombers taking orders fromWhoever the programmer is !
> 
> This is the meat of the subject.
> The Transhumanist H1 Nightmare come to Fruition !
> ...


Self picking crops, cleaners, labor, drivers, soldiers you name it. With growing inequality will the rich leave their own defense in the hands of people ...who could turn on them,,,, or loyal robots

Its not so elite being elite if you still have to deal with deplorables to get things done....thus the need for robots


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> I for one look forward to self driving cars and our new overlords.


I will start pressing engine block piercing teflon jacket rounds at once !

Shoot any machinery that Moves without a human operator !



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Self picking crops, cleaners, labor, drivers, soldiers you name it. With growing inequality will the rich leave their own defense in the hands of people ...who could turn on them,,,, or loyal robots


Sounds like the " TIME TO TURN IS NOW"!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Self picking crops, cleaners, labor, drivers, soldiers you name it. With growing inequality will the rich leave their own defense in the hands of people ...who could turn on them,,,, or loyal robots
> 
> Its not so elite being elite if you still have to deal with deplorables to get things done....thus the need for robots


Self picking crops so no need for illegal aliens now that is good news.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Self picking crops, cleaners, labor, drivers, soldiers you name it. With growing inequality will the rich leave their own defense in the hands of people ...who could turn on them,,,, or loyal robots


Well
Why not poison producing G.M.O.'s who Kill anyone who eats it without innoculation ?
How about an invasive patented species that Kills Bees and cross pollinates with Natural species.
Then Proprietary Patent Holder rolls up and demands Royalty fees.



iheartuber said:


> On Oct 4, 2017, your coworker, a lady by the name of Monica spelled out exactly who you are and what you do. I do not have the screen shot because you have deleted it, but I did cut n paste her words. Read em everyone:
> 
> Full disclosure. Yes, my name is Monica and no I'm not an intern. Yes, Tomato is a real Uber driver, kind of. We don't do marketing, our firm specializes in emerging technologies.
> 
> ...


Google D.A.R.P.A. Defense Contractor ( Big Brother) also Heavily Invests in Transhumanist R&D.
So
You see where all of this is headed yet ?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I dont think you need to over conspiracy theory it. Robots are coming after all aspects of unskilled labor (first). The other day I saw a warehouse video from China (either Tencent or Alibaba)....they were talking that labor IN CHINA costs too much so they had robots ....hundreds running around pulling and placing parts...auto recharge etc..... Go check out a farm too....crazy automation already.... Soldiers are just another unskilled labor pool....after all a good soldier follows orders right.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> I dont think you need to over conspiracy theory it. Robots are coming after all aspects of unskilled labor (first). The other day I saw a warehouse video from China (either Tencent or Alibaba)....they were talking that labor IN CHINA costs too much so they had robots ....hundreds running around pulling and placing parts...auto recharge etc..... Go check out a farm too....crazy automation already.... Soldiers are just another unskilled labor pool....after all a good soldier follows orders right.


Are robot cars coming? Yes
Will they be everywhere in 2 years? No

The Tomato's hype has been bought and paid for by Waymo.

Tell you the truth, I don't know why car manufacturers don't just build SDCs to sell at the local dealership, and just screw this taxi business boondoggle.

If everyone owned a SDC they wouldn't need an Uber or a taxi.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Even the editorial of the Transhumanist magazine H+
States " the Corporatization of A.I. is a THREAT TO HUMANITY "!

Tranhumanism is a Vile Profanity.

The Death of Evolution.

A prosthetic device which can Only weaken mankind.



iheartuber said:


> Are robot cars coming? Yes
> Will they be everywhere in 2 years? No
> 
> The Tomato's hype has been bought and paid for by Waymo.
> ...


Waymo is backed by the same who heavily back Transhumanism !



IthurstwhenIP said:


> I dont think you need to over conspiracy theory it. Robots are coming after all aspects of unskilled labor (first). The other day I saw a warehouse video from China (either Tencent or Alibaba)....they were talking that labor IN CHINA costs too much so they had robots ....hundreds running around pulling and placing parts...auto recharge etc..... Go check out a farm too....crazy automation already.... Soldiers are just another unskilled labor pool....after all a good soldier follows orders right.


And what is the Globalist Transhumanist Plan for all of the Displaced PEOPLE ?!?

You do Remember People ?

The beings EARTH WAS CREATED FOR ?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

When do I get my AI wife and AI pet cat that talks and calls me a feeder.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

All of these people will live in leisure and luxury provided for by Robot Servants in the Land of Plenty ?

Globalists will LIQUIDATE THE SURPLUS INVENTORY !

We the People.

They will claim POPULATION CAUSES GLOBAL WARMING.
SO SORRY
YOU ALL MUST DIE.



Mole said:


> When do I get my AI wife and AI pet cat that talks and calls me a feeder.


Why wont the cat bring you breakfast in bed?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> All of these people will live in leisure and luxury provided for by Robot Servants in the Land of Plenty ?
> 
> Globalists will LIQUIDATE THE SURPLUS INVENTORY !
> 
> ...


That is the AI wife's job.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Facial Recognition Robo Soldiers will slay you in your homes.

In the New Age.



Mole said:


> That is the AI wife's job.


Budget cuts.
Toss wife.
Keep cat.
It talks anyway.
Just add memory.
Less mechanicals.
More energy efficiency.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Facial Recognition Robo Soldiers will slay you in your homes.
> 
> In the New Age.
> 
> ...


No AI wife first it's just one of my mandates also she cooks and speaks Klingon.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> No AI wife first it's just one of my mandates also she cooks and speaks Klingon.


Satanist Globalist Transhumanists preparing the Throne of Satan on Earth 
. . .
Waymo is making Isis look like good guys . . . .


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Satanist Globalist Transhumanists preparing the Throne of Satan on Earth
> . . .
> Waymo is making Isis look like good guys . . . .


The lines at the DMV will be shorter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> The lines at the DMV will be shorter.


No.
The " system" will require licensing of bicycles, permits, insurance, shoe license . . . Government NEVER retreats from our wallets.
They simply dig into new sections.

After all . . . we must Finance our eradication for the Globalists.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> No.
> The " system" will require licensing of bicycles, permits, insurance, shoe license . . . Government NEVER retreats from our wallets.
> They simply dig into new sections.
> 
> After all . . . we must Finance our eradication for the Globalists.


I'm old I'm not worried about it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> I'm old I'm not worried about it.


The euthanasia van will come for you.
Cheaper than social security.
Free college isnt cheap.
Choices must be made . . .
Nevermind you Paid all your life
Borderless Illegals NEED free college.


----------



## SEAMT (Jan 23, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> Who is going to be there to answer those repetitive PAX questions? "How long have you driven for Uber? Do you like it? Full time or Part Time? What else do you do?"


I think what would be more interesting is when riders ask for the driver to drive faster because they are in a rush. Won't really work with self driving cars XD


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

SEAMTech said:


> I think what would be more interesting is when riders ask for the driver to drive faster because they are in a rush. Won't really work with self driving cars XD


Reason #965 why Waymo will fail. Remember, I said there were about a thousand reasons.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

I can’t wait. I want to see all rideshare drivers go bankrupt. Y’all deserve it.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> tomatopaste you sir are a bad liar.
> 
> You absolutely have something to do with Waymo and I have the proof. The internet allows for no secrets. You work for a firm and Waymo is one of your clients.
> 
> ...


1. You have way too much time on your hands.
2. Waymo was never a client.
3. No one ever said Waymo was a client.
4. https://www.time4learning.com/readingpyramid/comprehension.htm
5. Waymo started doing this: 



 in mid October
6. I didn't delete anything. Check with UP, have them search their backup servers. Maybe get the FBI involved.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> 1. You have way too much time on your hands.
> 2. Waymo was never a client.
> 3. No one ever said Waymo was a client.
> 4. https://www.time4learning.com/readingpyramid/comprehension.htm
> ...


Your intern/boss Monica admitted that you both work for a firm that gets hired by SDC companies.

If Waymo is not a client then any one of the other SDC companies are. You may be simply advocating for SDCs in general because they pay your salary rather than Waymo specifically. At this point it's all just semantics.

Maybe Monica was the one who deleted the post then, haha. You want to trip me up on a technicality? Ok so be it: someone from your firm deleted the post. If it wasn't you then it was someone else but either way the result is the same.

Oh and as for that video? I asked some people about that in Phoenix you know what they tell me? Those cars can't drive on the freeway too well, one Phoenix Uber driver witnessed one of those cars waiting behind a bus for seven minutes while a handicapped person was getting assistance boarding (a human driver would have just driven around the bus), and the overwhelming response from Phoenix Uber pax when asked is and I quote "no way am I gonna be a guinea pig on that when it first starts"

So go tell Waymo or whoever your client is good luck with that,


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> 1. You have way too much time on your hands.
> 2. Waymo was never a client.
> 3. No one ever said Waymo was a client.
> 4. https://www.time4learning.com/readingpyramid/comprehension.htm
> ...


Cab drivers are stocking up on bricks as we speak.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Ok so that’s like 100k in tech. The electronics store is open and no one at the counter. 
I would so jump in one while it’s at a light and see what it does lol.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Your intern/boss Monica admitted that you both work for a firm that gets hired by SDC companies.
> 
> If Waymo is not a client then any one of the other SDC companies are. You may be simply advocating for SDCs in general because they pay your salary rather than Waymo specifically. At this point it's all just semantics.
> 
> ...


Your intern/boss Monica admitted that you both work for a firm that gets hired by SDC companies.

No she didn't.

If Waymo is not a client then any one of the other SDC companies are.

No they're not.

You may be simply advocating for SDCs in general because they pay your salary rather than Waymo specifically. At this point it's all just semantics.

No one is advocating for anything. SDC's will impact every sector in every corner of the economy. It will be the most transformative technology ever. We had exactly zero clients that had anything to do with self driving cars. People in retail realize if you can have everything delivered for free or virtually free, fewer customers will be willing to drive to the store and stand in line. They also realized they won't need huge parking lots.

Fewer people will be buying; car insurance, tires, gasoline, engine oil, air fresheners.

Maybe Monica was the one who deleted the post then, haha.

No one deleted anything. My guess is UP only keeps so many months worth of posts on their servers to save space. However if you get the FBI, the CIA and maybe Interpol involved, I'm sure they can find backups of the posts. Oh, and the NSA. The NSA's got em for sure.

You want to trip me up on a technicality? Ok so be it: someone from your firm deleted the post. If it wasn't you then it was someone else but either way the result is the same.

Nope. UP, will you please clue Iheart in.

After the video can out of Waymo operating in everyday traffic with no one in the driver's seat, we said, ok now everyone will certainly get it. Nope. Especially on this forum, most people are still saying: 10, 20, 30 years, if ever. That's when we realized our species is not going to survive.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Your intern/boss Monica admitted that you both work for a firm that gets hired by SDC companies.
> 
> No she didn't.


bro.. did you not read the cut n paste I did from Monica's words? Perhaps you should get her to come back online and explain:

Full disclosure. Yes, my name is Monica and no I'm not an intern. Yes, Tomato is a real Uber driver, kind of. We don't do marketing, *our firm specializes in emerging technologies.
*
An important element of our work is determining the effects emerging technologies will have on the existing workforce. *One of our projects is determining the extent to which self driving cars will affect the entire economy and on which sectors it will have the greatest impact.*

Probably the greatest eye-opener thus far has been people's sincere belief that self driving cars will never happen. *Clients ask us how they can convince people otherwise,* we've started telling them, you can't. It's something people will have to watch unfold.

Let's recap: your firm specializes in emerging technologies and you are determining the extent to which self driving cars will affect the entire economy and on which sectors it will have the greatest impact. Probably the greatest eye-opener thus far has been people's sincere belief that self driving cars will never happen, and your Clients ask us how they can convince people otherwise.

So now lemme get this straight... You have clients who hire you to find out how they can convince people that self driving cars WILL happen, and those clients are NOT Waymo, GM, and all the other SDC manufacturers? Who the hell else would commission such a study? duh.!



tomatopaste said:


> After the video can out of Waymo operating in everyday traffic with no one in the driver's seat, we said, ok now everyone will certainly get it. Nope. Especially on this forum, most people are still saying: 10, 20, 30 years, if ever. That's when we realized our species is not going to survive.


check out this thread, it explains what REAL people in Phoenix are saying about how the service is REALLY doing in phoenix RIGHT NOW.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/skynet-in-phoenix.243615/

In the thread, comments are basically saying: the robot cars drive slow and cannot drive on the freeway too well and are still having difficulty with things a human driver has no problem with (driving around a stopped bus for example). Finally, real phoenix pax have said they "do not want to be the test dummy" in this experiment.

Those are the things the video did not tell you. (also the video is super boring. If you want people to accept this new thing you really gotta punch it up.) And that's the reason why you still have people saying this is 10-30 years away. The reports of the demise of the species have been greatly exaggerated.

Funny-- I didn't see you ever post anything in the Phoenix board. Shouldn't you have, since that's the biggest city for Waymo right now?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> So now lemme get this straight... You have clients who hire you to find out how they can convince people that self driving cars WILL happen, and those clients are NOT Waymo, GM, and all the other SDC manufacturers? Who the hell else would commission such a study? duh.!


Developers trying to explain to the planning commission that a multi million dollar parking garage is a waste of time, money and space.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Developers trying to explain to the planning commission that a multi million dollar parking garage is a waste of time, money and space.


What the f- are you talking about?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> What the f- are you talking about?


Developers trying to explain to the planning commission that a multi million dollar parking garage is a waste of time, money and space.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Developers trying to explain to the planning commission that a multi million dollar parking garage is a waste of time, money and space.


Oh so you think speaking in riddles makes you look smart? You saw one too many Kung fu movies


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Oh so you think speaking in riddles makes you look smart? You saw one too many Kung fu movies


Slapping around the slow kids for fun and sport. Good times.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Slapping around the slow kids for fun and sport. Good times.


Whatever. Make your jokes. When you try to actually say something, say something cryptic.

You don't have the stones to make an argument straight out because you have no argument.

You posted in the fall that Waymo was going to launch in phoenix before Christmas. Nada.

Now you're saying it's "imminent". You know I got you and the only thing you can reply back with is a joke, some nonsense, or to say I'm "slow".

I don't care. Waymo will never do the things you say they will do and all we gotta do is wait to see it.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Slapping around the slow kids for fun and sport. Good times.


you're the only kid around here greg. most people here are adults.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> you're the only kid around here greg. most people here are adults.


I still have no idea what he was talking about when he said:

"Developers trying to explain to the planning commission that a multi million dollar parking garage is a waste of time, money and space."


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Oh so you think speaking in riddles makes you look smart? You saw one too many Kung fu movies


Class, who can help Iheart with this ever so cryptic riddle?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Class, who can help Iheart with this ever so cryptic riddle?


Why can't you just tell us?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Why can't you just tell us?


I will when I get in front of a computer where it's easier to send pics


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> I will when I get in front of a computer where it's easier to send pics


Oh I see. Must be hard at a 3rd grade writing level. I understand.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Oh I see. Must be hard at a 3rd grade writing level. I understand.


Leave the snark to the professionals. You're going to hurt yourself


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Leave the snark to the professionals. You're going to hurt yourself


You're barely a professional at PR, communication, politics, transportation, technology, or social policy, but you expect me to believe you're an expert at sarcasm?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I still have no idea what he was talking about when he said:
> 
> "Developers trying to explain to the planning commission that a multi million dollar parking garage is a waste of time, money and space."


Developers like MGM Resorts build large buildings and code requires them to include x number of parking spaces depending on the size of the building.

Self driving cars make large parking garages and large parking lots obsolete. Developers are asking planning commissions for wavers so they don't have to spend tens of millions on a parking facility that will be obsolete in a few years.

Every casino hotel on the Las Vegas Strip has a huge parking garage, and many have more than one. These parking structures will eventually be imploded and replaced with hotel towers. What's the economic impact of replacing parking structures with hotel towers on the Las Vegas Strip? Billions.

Now do the same thing in New York and Chicago and London and Tokyo and every city in the world. The worldwide economic impact is in the trillions.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Developers like MGM Resorts build large buildings and code requires them to include x number of parking spaces depending on the size of the building.
> 
> Self driving cars make large parking garages and large parking lots obsolete. Developers are asking planning commissions for wavers so they don't have to spend tens of millions on a parking facility that will be obsolete in a few years.
> 
> ...


OMG... THATs your project?? That's an even bigger boondoggle than I thought.

These developers are gambling on top of gambling.. WTF?!?

The super sci-fi fantasy world you speak of is one thing, and if it happens it happens... but these guys are BANKING on it happening. That's like me putting all my rent money on the Lakers because "they just seem like they're gonna pull it out".

I don't know who I feel sorry more for- you or them.

Oh Tomato... your story could not get sadder. I'm really sorry man.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> OMG... THATs your project?? That's an even bigger boondoggle than I thought.
> 
> These developers are gambling on top of gambling.. WTF?!?
> 
> ...


You give the same canned response to everything. The vaunted UP community has no skin in the game. It suffers no consequences for its bloviating. Well, until of course reality slaps them in the face. But even then it'll just slink away and go blow smoke up people's arses on some other forum about issues it knows nothing about. People with skin in the game however, know what the truth is.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> You give the same canned response to everything. The vaunted UP community has no skin in the game. It suffers no consequences for its bloviating. Well, until of course reality slaps them in the face. But even then it'll just slink away and go blow smoke up people's arses on some other forum about issues it knows nothing about. People with skin in the game however, know what the truth is.


All I know is you got some half-cocked idea about building a world where the endgame is people will mostly never own cars and rely on a system of robot taxis all because by doing so future real estate developers could save a few bucks without having to install so many mandatory parking spaces.

I'll tell you in one simple sentence why you and your developer friends are wasting your time: people like to control their own lives. That's human nature. It has nothing to do with oil changes or break repairs or car washes.
The bottom line is people will always want to own a car they can control themselves.

And that's just something you can never change no matter how much money you throw at it.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> All I know is you got some half-cocked idea about building a world where the endgame is people will mostly never own cars and rely on a system of robot taxis all because by doing so future real estate developers could save a few bucks without having to install so many mandatory parking spaces.
> 
> I'll tell you in one simple sentence why you and your developer friends are wasting your time: people like to control their own lives. That's human nature. It has nothing to do with oil changes or break repairs or car washes.
> The bottom line is people will always want to own a car they can control themselves.
> ...


For most people driving these days just interferes with their Smartphone time.

...and no one would drive an automatic


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> For most people driving these days just interferes with their Smartphone time.
> 
> ...and no one would drive an automatic


If the day should ever come where the majority of the population is an oversized version of the stereotypical dumb, child-like, entitled millennial then it's possible. But two things:

1. If that happens our society will be in much worse shape and a robot taxi system would be the least of our worries.
2. No way would a huge shift in society like that happen in any less than 50 years


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> All I know is you got some half-cocked idea about building a world where the endgame is people will mostly never own cars and rely on a system of robot taxis all because by doing so future real estate developers could save a few bucks without having to install so many mandatory parking spaces.
> 
> I'll tell you in one simple sentence why you and your developer friends are wasting your time: people like to control their own lives. That's human nature. It has nothing to do with oil changes or break repairs or car washes.
> The bottom line is people will always want to own a car they can control themselves.
> ...


You've only been aware it's even an issue for a few hours, yet you're going to tell people with skin in the game, who've been thinking about it for years, how it should be done. Aw the vaunted UP community, what would we do without them.

People will eventually own their own self driving cars, but they won't be able to park them on the Las Vegas Strip or in lower Manhattan.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> But, but, how can this be? I thought California stood for the little guy, like good progressives.
> Answer: because California had no choice. I'm sure many, if not most California politicians would have loved to stop self driving cars in the state. So why didn't they, why couldn't they? The self driving car companies were able to show hard data on just how safe sdc's really are, beyond the usual blather you hear on sites like this. Just the facts ma'am. They also showed how states like Arizona and Utah were moving forward regardless of what California did. California had no choice.


You would be impressed at the recruitment level of seasoned lobbying teams that have been assembled by these Ride Share companies in each state, especially the teams that Uber has gathered. The Cabbie Cartels lined the pockets of seasoned politicians for so long that Ride Share companies wasted no time greasing the palms of Law Makers in an effort to catch up. Big money is defeated by bigger money, and this is why legislative efforts have gone somewhat well for ride share expansion in spite of the vehement objection by the Cabbie Cartels.
Anyway, I see the same names who lobby for ride share expansion are also being paid to push for autonomous vehicle expansion.
Ah yes, coming to a town near you (if it hasn't already).


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> You would be impressed at the recruitment level of seasoned lobbying teams that have been assembled by these Ride Share companies in each state, especially the teams that Uber has gathered. The Cabbie Cartels lined the pockets of seasoned politicians for so long that Ride Share companies wasted no time greasing the palms of Law Makers in an effort to catch up. Big money is defeated by bigger money, and this is why legislative efforts have gone somewhat well for ride share expansion in spite of the vehement objection by the Cabbie Cartels.
> Anyway, I see the same names who lobby for ride share expansion are also being paid to push for autonomous vehicle expansion.
> Ah yes, coming to a town near you (if it hasn't already).


SDCs are one thing. Expecting people to give up their freedom to own a car is just insanity


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> You've only been aware it's even an issue for a few hours, yet you're going to tell people with skin in the game, who've been thinking about it for years, how it should be done. Aw the vaunted UP community, what would we do without them.
> 
> People will eventually own their own self driving cars, but they won't be able to park them on the Las Vegas Strip or in lower Manhattan.


Now we're back to your old tired argument- just because someone spends a lot of money on something you think that makes it automatically a good idea??

You think it's strange that I can just come right out and tell people who've worked on this for years how it should be done? Sir, a 5th grader can tell these people how it should be done, because a bad idea is a bad idea. The fact that anyone has spent money and years on a bad idea is embarrassing.

But let me tell you the real reason why this isn't going to work. It's one thing to tell Uber drivers their jobs are about to be taken over by machines, that's nothing new. Almost everyone has had their jobs threatened by machines at one point or another.

But what you and your buddies are doing is saying to everyone in this country (or, the world): "you should not have the freedom to own a car because I say so."

So... you think people will willingly give up their freedom all so that developers can squeeze a few extra square feet into a building?

That gives me the biggest LOL of all time.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Funny-- I didn't see you ever post anything in the Phoenix board. Shouldn't you have, since that's the biggest city for Waymo right now?


The Tomato is persona non grata in Phoenix.

Condensed version:

Phx: I might be joining the XL/Plus rank, what should I get?

Tomato: You should get your head examined. Phx is ground zero for self driving cars.

Phx: Shut up, Tomato

Tomato: this is your competition:

https://www.google.com/search?q=way..._AUICygC&biw=911&bih=392#imgrc=6QQj33T71zNoEM:

Phx: I'm warning you, Tomato, STFU!

Then there was a lot of this:

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...0...0i67k1.0.rmlBMNSWYso#imgrc=uY71wzsvHedrhM:

And references to people's genealogy from both sides.

It went downhill from there.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-might-be-joining-the-xl-plus-rank-what-should-i-get.205055/page-4


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> The Tomato is persona non grata in Phoenix.
> 
> Condensed version:
> 
> ...


Tomato you don't just want the city of Phoenix to choose robots over human drivers, you want the entire country to. Because then and only then will your overlords get what they want.

But it's a long road and way too many ifs.

I get the whole "fake it til you make it" and "power of positive thinking" but you take it to extreme levels.

I can't even be mad at you anymore. I just feel sorry for you


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> But, but, how can this be? I thought California stood for the little guy, like good progressives.
> 
> Answer: because California had no choice. I'm sure many, if not most California politicians would have loved to stop self driving cars in the state. So why didn't they, why couldn't they?
> 
> The self driving car companies were able to show hard data on just how safe sdc's really are, beyond the usual blather you hear on sites like this. Just the facts ma'am. They also showed how states like Arizona and Utah were moving forward regardless of what California did. California had no choice.


They'll be considered safe until one of them runs over little Susie at a crosswalk. Then it'll be duck and cover time for all of these so-called politicians.



tohunt4me said:


> No 24 hour security guard.
> Then their goal is mini bus lines.
> Cesspool express.
> Keep the seats filled on non stop trips.
> ...


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

REX HAVOC said:


> They'll be considered safe until one of them runs over little Susie at a crosswalk. Then it'll be duck and cover time for all of these so-called politicians.


So far that little biotch has managed to avoid them. But she can't hide forever. Keep the faith, people.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W


iheartuber said:


> OMG... THATs your project?? That's an even bigger boondoggle than I thought.
> 
> These developers are gambling on top of gambling.. WTF?!?
> 
> ...


Who will be the guests when Robots have all of the jobs ?

No need for Casinos anymore.

Everyone will be broke


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Now we're back to your old tired argument- just because someone spends a lot of money on something you think that makes it automatically a good idea??
> 
> You think it's strange that I can just come right out and tell people who've worked on this for years how it should be done? Sir, a 5th grader can tell these people how it should be done, because a bad idea is a bad idea. The fact that anyone has spent money and years on a bad idea is embarrassing.
> 
> ...


No one is losing any freedom. They're gaining back hours a day that's now wasted sitting in traffic. Where's your freedom to take your horse and buggy on the freeway? Many will choose to own a self driving car but many others will decide it's much cheaper to use self driving taxis for all their transportation needs.

There will be a tipping point where society comes to the realization that all accidents and deaths are caused by human drivers and society as a whole will vote to ban human drivers from most roads. Now we have MADD, mothers against drunk driving. We'll have MAHD, mothers against human driving. Every death will be characterized as a preventable death. And they'll be right.

The consensus on this forum is it'll take decades for self driving cars to have any impact whatsoever. I say bs. It will be very clear very quickly that humans can't come close to the the sensing and computational power of a robot car. They'll do an experiment where only self driving cars are permitted on a certain freeway for a week and be able to show that traffic jams are all but eliminated. At that point how long do you think it will take before most people see the light?



tohunt4me said:


> W
> 
> Who will be the guests when Robots have all of the jobs ?
> 
> ...


200 years ago 90 percent of the population lived on farms. Now 2 percent live on farms. Has the standard of living gone up or down. Class?


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> No one is losing any freedom. They're gaining back hours a day that's now wasted sitting in traffic. Where's your freedom to take your horse and buggy on the freeway? Many will choose to own a self driving car but many others will decide it's much cheaper to use self driving taxis for all their transportation needs.
> 
> There will be a tipping point where society comes to the realization that all accidents and deaths are caused by human drivers and society as a whole will vote to ban human drivers from most roads. Now we have MADD, mothers against drunk driving. We'll have MAHD, mothers against human driving. Every death will be characterized as a preventable death. And they'll be right.
> 
> ...


If there are no human drivers and very few accidents then there will be almost no need for automobile insurance. That's another industry that wlil be heavily impacted by the change to automated cars. If you work for Allstate or one of the other majors be aware your job maybe on the chopping block in the not so distant future.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

REX HAVOC said:


> If there are no human drivers and very few accidents then there will be almost no need for automobile insurance. That's another industry that wlil be heavily impacted by the change to automated cars. If you work for Allstate or one of the other majors be aware your job maybe on the chopping block in the not so distant future.


True. Self driving cars will impact almost every segment of the economy. Not just Uber drivers.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> No one is losing any freedom. They're gaining back hours a day that's now wasted sitting in traffic. Where's your freedom to take your horse and buggy on the freeway? Many will choose to own a self driving car but many others will decide it's much cheaper to use self driving taxis for all their transportation needs.
> 
> There will be a tipping point where society comes to the realization that all accidents and deaths are caused by human drivers and society as a whole will vote to ban human drivers from most roads. Now we have MADD, mothers against drunk driving. We'll have MAHD, mothers against human driving. Every death will be characterized as a preventable death. And they'll be right.
> 
> ...


Huge difference between owning a car that has SD functions that you park in your own parking spot in your apt building and on the times when you want "your time" and you decide to put the car into SD mode you do so and when you don't, you don't. Huge difference between that and the kind of system you are imagining.

It's not about "getting my time back" because I can still do that if I owned a car with SD functions.

I don't buy your bs about wanting to do this because it's "safer" and "better for humanity". You want to do this so real estate developers can make $5 more. Pure greed, that's all it is.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Huge difference between owning a car that has SD functions that you park in your own parking spot in your apt building and on the times when you want "your time" and you decide to put the car into SD mode you do so and when you don't, you don't. Huge difference between that and the kind of system you are imagining.
> 
> It's not about "getting my time back" because I can still do that if I owned a car with SD functions.
> 
> I don't buy your bs about wanting to do this because it's "safer" and "better for humanity". You want to do this so real estate developers can make $5 more. Pure greed, that's all it is.


Self driving cars won't work cause:
1. Car washes
2. Tomato's lack of credibility
3. Tomato's a greedy bastard


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Self driving cars won't work cause:
> 1. Car washes
> 2. Tomato's lack of credibility
> 3. Tomato's a greedy bastard


When it plays out that your SDC taxi service turns out to be a failure (for a ton of reasons, car washes being a drop in the bucket- no pun intended)- I'll be sure to give you a ringing "I told ya so"


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Maybe Monica was the one who deleted the post then, haha. You want to trip me up on a technicality? Ok so be it: someone from your firm deleted the post. If it wasn't you then it was someone else but either way the result is the same.


Monica has a copy of everything she's ever written since she learned how to write.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Monica has a copy of everything she's ever written since she learned how to write.


It doesn't matter anymore. We eventually got to the real truth which turns out is even sadder than what I thought all along. It's like that scene at the end of "Die Hard" where Bruce Willis says "So that's what this whole thing was all about? F-ing robbery?"

You're not an tech buff excited to see a new world being born, you're not a safety nut who's pushing hard because robots are safer than humans, you're not even part of the makers of SDCs who want to see their inventions thrive.

You're just some guy who's part of a group of home builders who wants to see the world artificially manufacture less of a need for parking lots. You just want to see your buddies make a few extra bucks every time they put up a high rise even if it means 99% of the country will never be able to own a car ever again.

That plan is so insane you don't even know how insane it is. Either that or you just went all in so much you refuse to say one negative word about the plan.

Regardless, it's just sad.

The only question I have now is, was the plan all along to keep this evil plot a secret and you only let it slip because I goaded you on or did you never have any problem owning up to your true intentions? One last question that contains mild curiosity, but everything else I'm just completely bored with.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> You're not an tech buff excited to see a new world being born, you're not a safety nut who's pushing hard because robots are safer than humans, you're not even part of the makers of SDCs who want to see their inventions thrive.


Wait a minute, you mean you just made all that up?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Wait a minute, you mean you just made all that up?


You're a funny guy. I'll give you that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


>


Mechanical Robot Crickets !



Uber's Guber said:


> You would be impressed at the recruitment level of seasoned lobbying teams that have been assembled by these Ride Share companies in each state, especially the teams that Uber has gathered. The Cabbie Cartels lined the pockets of seasoned politicians for so long that Ride Share companies wasted no time greasing the palms of Law Makers in an effort to catch up. Big money is defeated by bigger money, and this is why legislative efforts have gone somewhat well for ride share expansion in spite of the vehement objection by the Cabbie Cartels.
> Anyway, I see the same names who lobby for ride share expansion are also being paid to push for autonomous vehicle expansion.
> Ah yes, coming to a town near you (if it hasn't already).


Why our Government is Useless to the People.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> You're a funny guy. I'll give you that.


TOMATO'S A TECH BUFF! AND A SAFETY NUT! AND PART OF THE MAKERS OF SDC'S!

What? Oh. Never mind.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> TOMATO'S A TECH BUFF! AND A SAFETY NUT! AND PART OF THE MAKERS OF SDC'S!
> 
> What? Oh. Never mind.


Look man it's true- before I knew the whole truth I made some educated guesses about who you are. I was wrong. But one thing I was always right about: you sure do have a boner for SDCs. I just never knew exactly why- until now.

The thing is the real reason is kinda pathetic. It almost would have been better if all those other things WERE true.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Look man it's true- before I knew the whole truth I made some educated guesses about who you are. I was wrong. But one thing I was always right about: you sure do have a boner for SDCs. I just never knew exactly why- until now.
> 
> The thing is the real reason is kinda pathetic. It almost would have been better if all those other things WERE true.


But your refusal to see what's right in front of your face is cause you're a good person.



iheartuber said:


> Look man it's true- before I knew the whole truth I made some educated guesses about who you are. I was wrong. But one thing I was always right about: you sure do have a boner for SDCs. I just never knew exactly why- until now.
> 
> The thing is the real reason is kinda pathetic. It almost would have been better if all those other things WERE true.


"I made some educated guesses" = "I just made shit up" You're still just making shit up.
Does Obamacare cover mental issues?
Why?
Uh, no reason.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> TOMATO'S A TECH BUFF! AND A SAFETY NUT! AND PART OF THE MAKERS OF SDC'S!
> 
> What? Oh. Never mind.


I just like Gilda Radner !
Big fan.
Poor Dear.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> But your refusal to see what's right in front of your face is cause you're a good person.
> 
> "I made some educated guesses" = "I just made shit up" You're still just making shit up.
> Does Obamacare cover mental issues?
> ...


What exactly is it that's right in front of my face? Oh, you mean the study that said fewer than half of Americans would ride in a SDC? https://www.google.com/amp/s/qz.com...le-but-fewer-than-half-would-ride-in-one/amp/

The fact is, the only "proof" that SDCs are on the road to being ubiquitous is the fantasy in your head (and the greed of financial gain if it happens).

Talk to me when you got something more than that.

Talk to me when uber Phoenix has been put out of business by Waymo's robots. if that ever happens.


----------

